# excessive shedding



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Should my dog be shedding in the middle of the winter, it seems like he's loosing quite a bit........for some reason I dont remeber my other dogs shedding in the winter, thanks


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not great on this but he could have something to do with allergies,,his food or some sort of irriation...U should probably go visit with a vet.


----------



## chrisandpits (Feb 9, 2010)

*Shedding*

Hey, shedding in the winter could be allergies if it seems to be unruly. I also assume that you haven't changed much in the diet so I would look into a vet visit to see if there is something environmental or regional that your dog might be allergic to. If all that is ruled out, I use this crazy thing called a Shedding Dog Brush. It really helped on my dog Axel. He still sheds, but not like he did. Wish you good luck and hope all is well and you are able to fix your hair problem!


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

chrisandpits said:


> Hey, shedding in the winter could be allergies if it seems to be unruly. I also assume that you haven't changed much in the diet so I would look into a vet visit to see if there is something environmental or regional that your dog might be allergic to. If all that is ruled out, I use this crazy thing called a Shedding Dog Brush. It really helped on my dog Axel. He still sheds, but not like he did. Wish you good luck and hope all is well and you are able to fix your hair problem!


I called the vet he said nothing to worry about as long as theirs no patches of here missing, I'll look into the shedding dog brush  thanks

yeah but it is annooying I have to be carefull I'm not wearing a fleece when I'm with him or it looks like I'm wearing a dogs coat of fur


----------



## MyPitIsNamedCabby (Feb 29, 2012)

*What if there are missing patches of fur?*

I found this thread while looking for reasons that my 1 year old pit bull may be shedding excessively. I'm not sure, I may be over reacting, but I think he might be loosing fur on one of his arms. I should also mention that he has a long red splotch on his tummy that looks like a thick scratch, and on the other side of his tummy he has some red splotches. I thought this could be because he just had a bath and maybe I didn't do a good enough job rinsing the shampoo off of him. But the excessive shedding started before his bath (the red splotches came after).

Also, could excessive shedding be due to depression? He is a very active dog (he loves going on bike rides with me. He runs along, and sometimes even pulls me, while we bike) but he recently hurt his leg and hasn't been able to have ANY exercise while his leg heals. He is not happy that he can't go for runs, bike rides, or play with his friends at the dog park. Could this cause excessive shedding?

A worried owner...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MyPitIsNamedCabby said:


> I found this thread while looking for reasons that my 1 year old pit bull may be shedding excessively. I'm not sure, I may be over reacting, but I think he might be loosing fur on one of his arms. I should also mention that he has a long red splotch on his tummy that looks like a thick scratch, and on the other side of his tummy he has some red splotches. I thought this could be because he just had a bath and maybe I didn't do a good enough job rinsing the shampoo off of him. But the excessive shedding started before his bath (the red splotches came after).
> 
> Also, could excessive shedding be due to depression? He is a very active dog (he loves going on bike rides with me. He runs along, and sometimes even pulls me, while we bike) but he recently hurt his leg and hasn't been able to have ANY exercise while his leg heals. He is not happy that he can't go for runs, bike rides, or play with his friends at the dog park. Could this cause excessive shedding?
> 
> A worried owner...


Hi Welcome, if you start a new thread you may get more answers than posting on an old one. Do you have any pictures? Leg injuries are a pain, and just when you think its OK and you let your pup go they usually hurt themselves again. My boy had a sprain off and on but it was finally 3 steady months of NO hard play, no fetch, no running, just quick easy walks. IT WAS HORRIBLE for both of us, but worth it in the end. He has been fine for 2 years without re0injury. What did the vet say about the leg? Is it a ACL tear? Is it just a sprain or pulled? Could it be broken? I don't think the shedding is linked to the leg, not sure about depression. If your dog has allergies and maybe their immune system is down and they got hurt from being unbalanced. What do you feed him?

What shampoo are you using? My boy has issues off and on so I just use plain 'ol oatmeal. You grind to a powder in a blender, mix with boiling water and add that to a full tub. My boy soaks for about 15 minutes while I pour cups of the oatmeal water over him, keep it out of their eyes.

post up some pics in a new thread when you get a chance, would love to see your boy.

Once the leg heals, please do not go back to dog parks, ever.  Please read these links when you can:
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/40966-day-park-poem-written-dog-park-lovers.html


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MyPitIsNamedCabby said:


> I found this thread while looking for reasons that my 1 year old pit bull may be shedding excessively. I'm not sure, I may be over reacting, but I think he might be loosing fur on one of his arms. I should also mention that he has a long red splotch on his tummy that looks like a thick scratch, and on the other side of his tummy he has some red splotches. I thought this could be because he just had a bath and maybe I didn't do a good enough job rinsing the shampoo off of him. But the excessive shedding started before his bath (the red splotches came after).
> 
> Also, could excessive shedding be due to depression? He is a very active dog (he loves going on bike rides with me. He runs along, and sometimes even pulls me, while we bike) but he recently hurt his leg and hasn't been able to have ANY exercise while his leg heals. He is not happy that he can't go for runs, bike rides, or play with his friends at the dog park. Could this cause excessive shedding?
> 
> A worried owner...


What do you feed? How old is your dog? Allergies can pop up at anytime in a dogs life so it could be an allergy related issue. It may also be the shampoo. Dogs can be very sensitive to chemicals and fragrances. However, your dog could also have a vitamin deficiency lacking in Omega 3 fatty acids or possible zinc deficiency. It's really hard to say what it is but pictures can help out greatly so we can see whats going on. Have you brought him to the vet recently seeing as how he hurt his leg? What does the vet think?


----------

